# Combination valve?



## SilberBora02 (Jun 23, 2002)

After some rather abusive driving in the last 3 weeks (almost 5000 miles including a trip to Key West and back, and rush hour traffic for the last week), my car starting making a squealing noise when the trottle was open. Now 2 days later (and a nice 100mph-in-fourth-gear trip up the highway) The squeal has quiety transformed into what I can best describe as an exhaust leak. The leaking air is most defined during a cold startup when the SAI pump is running. So I've narrowed things down to the right-side combination valve. But how long can I drive without causing damage? Has anyone else had the pleasure of having one of these things fail? And lastly, how the hell much is it going to cost?


----------



## SilberBora02 (Jun 23, 2002)

*Re: Combination valve? (SilberBora02)*

Soooo.... it's not the combi valve. It seems a vertically-mounted screw holding the valve in place has backed out causing the leak. Right now the car is cooling down so I can get it reseated and I'll post a pic or two just on the off chance this happens to anyone else.


----------



## eurocars (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: Combination valve? (SilberBora02)*

Sweet to have that fixed for the cost of a couple wrench turns. I won't mention what my initial thought of a high pitched squeal might be.


----------



## SilberBora02 (Jun 23, 2002)

*Re: Combination valve? (eurocars)*

Yeh the thought of having to pull the engine definitely crossed my mind. I got a pic of the screw but it didnt come out too good. Because I drove on it for 2 days with the combi valve loosened the rubber gasket inside is now toast, but at least it's a little quieter. Tomorrow it's off to the dealer for a new gasket.


----------

